# My Imperial Fist Army



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey All im going to be attempting to build the 1st & 3rd Comapny of the imperial Fists.

Going to take me a while as im not the fastest painter in the world but that doesnt bother me would rather take my time and know i gave 110& per model.
will try and update Thread Weekly pls feel free to Criticize and offer tips always open to new idea's
here is my progress thus Far 
painted
dreadnaught X1
Terminators x1
Command Squad x5


to build 
Captain lysander
librarian in terminator armour 
17 terminators
10 assault marines
10 tactical marines
5 dev marines
1 razor back 
1 chaplain
1 Dreadnaught
this lot should keep me busy for a weeks


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its a good start...you paint looks a little thick..just remember yellow is a tough color to paint..so multiple thin coats is the trick


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

fatmantis said:


> its a good start...you paint looks a little thick..just remember yellow is a tough color to paint..so multiple thin coats is the trick


i didnt water down my last coat of yellow will try that nxt time see if it makes a difrence cheers for the feedback


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Good to see another IF player on here. Ive been working on my force for w while now and it just never seems to get finished. Im a slow painter as well but Ive found that keeping things basic helps and only getting crazy with characters and vehicles. Im also in the process of building up the 3rd company and ive come a decent way so far you can check out my plog to get ideas or inspiration here

The first thing i can notice from your army list is that you need more tactical marines. Personally i think tactical marines are the most underrated unit in the space marine army. They are good (not great) at literally everything. they can't stand up to specialized units but if deployed right they can reap a heavy toll. I would go ahead and have at minimum 3 tactical squads but to each their own. 

As mantis already pointed out the paint on your minis looks very thick. this is going to block Much of the detail that you would want to stick out. I know yellow is one of the hardest colors to paint but ive managed to get pretty good with mine. This is how i typically do my yellows if i want them bright. Since you are painting yellow i would definitely think basecoat all of your guys in white as you wont need as many layers of yellow to cover. If you have any questions or want some advise please ask.


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks for the info swede yeah i will be getting more tac Squads but under strict instructions from the wife not buying anymore untill i have painted what ive got lol.

just looked at your tutorial looks like a much easier way to do things than i was doing.

i was giving the whole model a coat of averland sunset washing with sepia wash then going over again with averland sunset then using yurial yellow and doing a final coat of lighter yellow. could be why my models look a little heavy on the paint will test your way out on a marine and see how it works for me cheer


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Kal1290 said:


> thanks for the info swede yeah i will be getting more tac Squads but under strict instructions from the wife not buying anymore untill i have painted what ive got lol.
> 
> just looked at your tutorial looks like a much easier way to do things than i was doing.
> 
> i was giving the whole model a coat of averland sunset washing with sepia wash then going over again with averland sunset then using yurial yellow and doing a final coat of lighter yellow. could be why my models look a little heavy on the paint will test your way out on a marine and see how it works for me cheer


It is. I have changed the way i do yellows a bit not though. I start with fuegan orange instead of the yellow. then drybrush the entire model with averland sunset(very thin) and two (very thin coats of Flash gitz. armor highlighting done with dorn yellow and then everything is given a glaze of lamenters yellow. Either way will give you good results.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

@Kal1290, I too base with white, paint yellow, wash brown, then work my way back up with yellows. It's a pain in the ass but gives me more of the effect I want- not to slight Swede's process in any way, it's a whole world simpler and takes hours less time (estimated time, but my yellows feel like they take years). This is a before/after shot of my BA Librarian, which I'll keep in spoiler tags so as not to sidetrack your plog:











I know this isn't quite the same chapter, but I paint my yellows on my Imperial Fists the same way with the exception of starting with Yriel Yellow instead of Averland Sunset for that bright armour. In either instance, once you have your Agrax wash where you want it I reapply whichever colour I started with and then do a second highlight of Flash Gitz Yellow that's just a bit wider than my edges. Lastly for the highlighting, I get real thin with some white on the very edges before hitting it with a Lamenters Yellow Glaze. Pretty much the same colours Swede uses but with a bit of a wider highlighting idea, just to send some thoughts around your head. There's likely a dozen coats of yellow across all the shades on that cloak to boot, it's just about keeping your coats thin like what Fatmantis mentioned right off.


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

Love the effect youve got on the yellow there heres a pic of one i painted today with the swedes technique nxt to a previously plainted model think i need to get a wider range of yellows atm all i have is

averland sunset 
yrial yellow
Coat d,arms sun yellow
and half pot of casandora yellow ( rest went over my desk today  )
ive found priming with white undercoat is def alot easier

model on left is from today


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Massive difference, good job! Priming white (or yellow) is absolutely crucial for a quality final effect.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Massive difference, good job! Priming white (or yellow) is absolutely crucial for a quality final effect.


:goodpost:

This is very true. If you want deeper or more drastic outlines you can use Fuegan orange or even Sepia washes to start instead of Cassandra yellow.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Looking great dude. That yellow really pops!.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good work so far mate. I'd also look at getting a variety of brush sizes and (unfortunately) replacing them when their points become split. I also find that a 0.05mm highlighter (usually available from an arts store or a good newsagent) is a solid investment.


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

Havnt had much time to paint this week been doing loads of over time at work but i ordered a wider varity of yellows this week will update with some pics hopefully nxt week if i get some done


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

so this i week i managed to get a little painting done a pathetic 2 models a week going to take me a while to build my army but ohhhh well.
these 2 not 100% complete still need to finish the gun on one and back pack on the other but thought an update wouldn't hurt .
i'm happier with how these models turned out i watered down the colors and used lots of thin layers took a little longer than the other models but i def worth the time taken 

also decided this week to get rid off all the second hand stuff i got on ebay and buy me some new models instead found so much easier to paint models half assembled. hopefully by the end of the month i'll have my tac squad built


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice work on the yellow its looking really smooth!
With that in mind it still looks like the paint you are using is too thick in some places. (very evident on the metallics). It will take a while to get you to the right consistency so don't get discouraged. you've got a solid foundation to build on. Also keep in mind that Washes and shades are your best friends. they will help pick out detail that you may not have been aware was there even (the face on the Captain for example could use a wash)

when you prime do you use a Spray-can or brush? if you're using a brush i recommend switching to spray-can (airbrush is ideal but that comes way later so don't worry about this)


----------



## Kal1290 (Mar 27, 2015)

Agree with you on the face and metallic bits again Muppet here didn't water down the colours was reading a post yesterday that said about watering everything down will try it see how it turns out and faces I hate painting faces lol but I am happy with how the yellow is turning out for me.

using a non gw white primer from local shop for priming but saving for an airbrush atm


----------

